# Online PG programs & IGNOU MCA



## iinfi (Jul 29, 2012)

1 .Does any Indian university have good Online PG programs in IT or Management?

2. is IGNOU's MCA program IGNOU - School of Computer and Information Sciences (SOCIS) - Programmes - Distance - Master of Computer Applications (MCA)

targetted for working professsionals? ..i m in Bangalore and have 5 day week job. Will it work for me?


3. does anyone know of any 2 year MS IT PG program? i m a BSc  IT


----------



## Vyom (Jul 29, 2012)

iinfi said:


> 2. is IGNOU's MCA program IGNOU - School of Computer and Information Sciences (SOCIS) - Programmes - Distance - Master of Computer Applications (MCA)



One thing which I would like to make clear is that MCA programme from Ignou is not a distant program, rather it's Correspondence course. Difference is that in a distant education programme, you don't have to care about attendance. But in Ignou's MCA course, you are expected to complete your attendance. In fact if you are short of attendance percentage. it can be a reason of worry, since you are then not allowed to give practicals and may need to make up for attendance in subsequent semesters.

But of course it can be managed by a working professional since classes usually happen on weekends. And exams can be postponed in next semesters too, although it's not advised.

All the best in choosing.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 29, 2012)

thanks for ur response ... i m also considering these two .. 

manipalUniv  - E-MBA
manipalUniv  - Master of Science

still undecided .. i mite mostly start in the December cycle!


----------



## shashankm (Jul 30, 2012)

MCA from IGNOU is good almost at par with regular MCAs. Beware it requires actual studies as most of the other correspondence/distant education MCAs don't even require you to be subjective in papers. 
Few guys employed in my previous organization did MCA from IGNOU, they were quite good with technologies. 
In the end, it all boils down to how much you are willing to learn, everybody teaches something!


----------



## iinfi (Jul 30, 2012)

thanks for ur response man .... 
the 75% attendance is wats keeping me away ... with 50-80 work-weeks (incl. sat/sun) attending classes is a distant dream ... 
anyway .. where there is a will there is a way ... will give it a go...


----------



## preetisoft2 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think you should go through IGNOU because it is  best for Online Education.


----------

